# This Years Food Plot- First Ever Attempt



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Waiting till the end of the month when mature bucks start cruising this property to hunt my clover, chicory, cereal rye and turnip plot. It's not very big but it's in between two bedding areas and is fed by a couple old logging trails that bucks cruise during the rut. We used very little equipment to clear the area. Mainly a weedeater with a brush blade and my backpack sprayer with GLY-41.The big missing pieces right now are low PH and nutrients. I'm letting this plot go for fall but will be hauling lime and fertilizer up to the plot for a late winter frost seeding of clover. The whole write up with more pictures over the last year creating the food plot can be seen on my blog @ http://www.outdoormediaco.com/single-post/2016/09/27/First-Wildlife-Food-Plot-attempt


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like you put in the work and got good results. Good luck on your hunting. Knock a big one down this fall.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It takes a long time for lime to break down and incorporate into the soil. If you want the lime to help with your frost seeding, you may want to put it down fairly soon.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The nice thing is, it doesn't have to be all that big. If it pulls deer, you're good to go. My buddy let 2 1/2 acres behind his house grow up into thicket. Deer travel through there like crazy, and he got one out of there last year!


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Use nutri lime pellets works faster than just regular pellet lime in raising the ph.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Where do you get nutrition lime?


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

Plot ended up coming in great. I'm expanding it much larger for maximum tonnage off the plot next year. This plot isn't far from a stream bottom so I'm hoping to pull some bucks through. The attraction definitely increased once the plot became established. I had a half dozen deer on this plot frequently. I have 5 pounds of Ladino to frost seed into what all I can get cleared this winter around
the plot. Hoping to stretch this thing way into the woods on both sides.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bigfish2012 said:


> Plot ended up coming in great. I'm expanding it much larger for maximum tonnage off the plot next year. This plot isn't far from a stream bottom so I'm hoping to pull some bucks through. The attraction definitely increased once the plot became established. I had a half dozen deer on this plot frequently. I have 5 pounds of Ladino to frost seed into what all I can get cleared this winter around
> the plot. Hoping to stretch this thing way into the woods on both sides.


Plot really looks great!

The ladina clover will make a good addition. 
Have planted a bunch of ladina clover and the deer love it. I will say it doesn't do well competing with grasses and some other plants when mixed in. Especially if those particular grasses and plants have a good stronghold when you plant the clover. And, you can really extend the life of your clover plot putting it in areas that you can get into and mow the tops off when it goes to seed.


----------

